# Timing and Scoring question - AMB RC



## dirtoval.com (Mar 17, 2002)

our local track has the AMB RC system with the stock software and we cannot figure out how to print lap times for each racer. the only way that we could do it was by checking the 'passing times' box; but this prints at least one page per racer .....so each heat has at least 4 pages of results. is there a way to print lap times and keep it to one page?

thanks

craig


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Stock software?

Are you using Sparc?


----------



## dirtoval.com (Mar 17, 2002)

yes, they are using Sparc


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

sorry, I have only used Sparc a couple times.....

It comes from the Carting world.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I would try different software. Go to www.rctiming.com and download the LapsFree program. It's a full featured easy to use program and best of all it's free. It will work with AMB-RC and AMB20. It will print out what you are looking for.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I may be mistaken as to what he was looking for, but I think he's looking for printing a sheet for individual lap times. Laps Free does not do that, nor is it near as robust as Sparc.

Individual lap times meaning he could print a sheet for driver 1, then a separate sheet for driver 2, and so on.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

dirtoval.com said:


> our local track has the AMB RC system with the stock software and we cannot figure out how to print lap times for each racer. the only way that we could do it was by checking the 'passing times' box; but this prints at least one page per racer .....so each heat has at least 4 pages of results. is there a way to print lap times and keep it to one page?


He doesn't want a page per racer he wants all racers on one page. LapsFree prints lap times on the results sheet.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

SuperXRAY said:


> Laps Free does not do that, nor is it near as robust as Sparc.


I'm not sure what you mean by robust and I've never seen Sparc, but I do know we ran LapsFree for a full season and never had a crash. Last year we ran Autoscore and after you pay $$ for the program and more $$ for the drivers database we did have a couple of program crashes. Another local track runs JLap and they seem to have a problem every other week or so. The local oval track, that has run several national events, has dumped both Autoscore and JLap in favor of LapsFree. The program did everything we asked it to do running as many as 12 heats and switching between mass and IFMAR starts during each round.


----------



## dirtoval.com (Mar 17, 2002)

thanks for the suggestions, but the whole idea is that they don't want to switch software.

thanks

craig


----------

